# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  هل انت مع ام ضد ان يحمي الحضري مرمي الزعيم امام التماسيح ؟

## عجبكو

*هل انت مع ام ضد ان يحمي الحضري مرمي الزعيم امام التماسيح

يا ريت اي زول يورينا السبب شنو بعد ما يصوت 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مع ان يحمي الحضري مرمي الزعيم لانه الثلاثة نقاط اهم و بعد ذلك فرض عقوبة علي الحضري 
*

----------


## jafaros

*لا اوافق علي حراسة الحضري ....... حتي تتاح الفرصة لميلاد حارس جديد في سماء كوكبنا القاهر ....... لذا يجب اعطاء الثقة للحارس يس  ؛؛؛؛؛  حتي اذا حضر الحضري فهو غير جاهز ............ مع خالص الامنيات لياسين بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## ودكمبال

*النقاط ان شاء الله ما ح تضيع , الحضري احتياطي لـ يس في المباراة 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*لا لاهدار الكرامة مرة اخري
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هل انت مع ام ضد ان يحمي الحضري مرمي الزعيم امام التماسيح

يا ريت اي زول يورينا السبب شنو بعد ما يصوت 



 أنا بصراحة أتمنى الآتي :-
- أن يحرس ياسين المرمى وأن يجلس الحضري احتياطياً ..
- بعد هذه المباراة يتم منح ياسين كل الثقة ويجلس هذا الفرعون الحضري احتياطياً كامل مدة عقده مع المريخ حتى ينتهي ويذهب إلى مزبلة التاريخ ..
- أن تتم معاقبته واستفزازه للوقوع في أخطاء أخرى لمضاعفة العقوبات المالية ليفقد كل مستحقاته لدى المريخ ..
هذا ما يستحقه هذا الحضري ..
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*كنت مع مشاركته في مباراة الامل متوهما انه سيقدر المسئولية الا انه استمرأ الوضع مما جعلنا نكره اليوم الجابو المريخ
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ضد طبعا لسببين
الاول حتي يتادب ولايظن ان المريخ يحتاجه
والثاني حتي لانفقد ياسين لانه سيتدمر بهذه الطريقه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

لا لاهدار الكرامة مرة اخري



سبق وان قالها الرائع aaddil

برغم السعادة بهزيمة اهلي شندي العنيد والتمسك بالصدارة , الا ان في القلب  حسرة وفي الحلق غصة , حيث لم اتصور ابدا ان يصل التمادي في اهدار كرامة  الزعيم والتفريظ في عزته وكبريائة الي حد اشراك عصام الحضري في المبارة.

عصام الحضري الذي لم يعط ادني اعتبار لعقده مع المريخ , وتمادي في الاساءة  له واهله والسودان عموما عبر تصريحاته السمجة المعروفة , ثم غادر الي بلده  دون ان يكلف نفسه عناء الاستئذان من مجلس الادارة الموقر , والذي جاء رد  فعله علي تصرف الحضري قويا بقراره الذي قضي بحل المكتب التنفيذي ودائرة  الكرة , حتي ظننا انه افاق من ثباته العميق ..........................

ومع ذلك ... ومع ذلك يتم اشراكه , بكل بساطة في المباراة وكان شيئا لم يحدث  !!! كبف عاد الحضري , وكيف تم اشراكه في المباراة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

توقعت ان يتم ايقاف الحضري الي حين مثوله امام لجنة تحقيق لمحاسبته علي  تصرفاته الاخيرة تجاه الزعيم , وذلك بناءا علي ما له من حقوق وما عليه من  واجبات تجاه الزعيم تاسيسا علي العقد المبرم بين الطرفين , ثم بناءا علي  نتائج التخقيق ورد فعل الحضري تجاه تصرفاته يتم السماح له بالمشاركة مع  الفريق في حال اقر باخطائة واعتذر عنها والتزم بعدم تكرارها , ولكن  .................................

الم يكن من الممكن ان تعلن لنا المباراة بزوغ نجم حارس جديد في فضاء الزعيم !!!!

كيف سيحدثنا البدري عن سياسة الانضباط بعد اليوم , وهو الذي اتخذ قرارات  بايقاف موسي الزومة وبلة جابر علي خلفية اخطاْ لا ترقي باية حال لمخالفات  الحضري !!!!!!

ختاما

الهزيمة اكرم لي من اهدار كرامة الزعيم والتفريط في عظمته وكبريائه 


http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/sh...DF%D1%C7%E3%E5
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*أنا مع الكرامة 
*

----------


## ابولين

*انا مع حراستة للمرمي في كل المباريات المتبقية للمريخ
لانة قابص حقها لماذا نحرم انفسنا من حقوقنا 0 وبعدييييييين نتحاسب 
الاهم الان جمع نقاط كل المباريات لاتفريط في الممتاز
الحضري لاعب محترف وبيقبض بالدولار نحن دايرين نخلص حقنا منة فلس فلس
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ياعمك قلت ليك الكلام ده امس
الحضرى يتكنب زيو زى اي كنبه
ومامهم منو يقيف انشاء الله الباشا
وليرعوى ذلك الحضرى وماعندنا نقاط
بتروح اديكو ساكواها كلتشى وارغو
وعجبنا العجيب يجيبو الفارق 
ولايهمنا

وكان على الدورى فى عصار امس 
دورى مقابل كرامه الزعيم فى عصار البارح
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*حقنا بنخلصو مع الكنبه يتكنب
ولو ماعاجبو يخت دولارااتنا ويتخارج 
يا ابو لين الصفيراب مامريحننا فى التلاعب
الحضرى بينا ده لزا يتكنب
وما الحضرى بالحارس الذى يرعب المهاجم
وما سولى شريف ببعيد وما الامل العطبراوى
المرشوش الليله 3/0 من الاهلى الخرطوم ببعيد
وما انتر كلوب والمأساة الحقيقيه التى من اجلها خاطرنا
وسجلنا الحضرى ببعيده .. وما سيكافا الامس ببعيده
ياعالم خليكم عاقلين ياخ 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

* لا اوافق









فالمريخ ليس إلعوبه بيد أحد
حتى لو كان ذلك الشخص بيده مفاتيح النصر
*

----------

